
Show HN: Crier: Per customer status pages and notifications - crier-io
https://www.crier.io
======
crier-io
Built this a few days ago. Still rough and still working on features but would
be delighted if people gave me feedback.

My aim is to help with sending out service status notifications manually when
you have services specific to customers.

